# HOW cool is THIS



## katybuilder

Just got the Pictures to prove it. would have posted it earlier but all threads are worthless with out pictures it seems.While hosting hunts for heroes we had uncle ted stop by for a visit at the ranch.









AND he signed my Bow............KB


----------



## mudhog

Man I would love to sit around and BS with that guy. I wish he would run for texas gov.


----------



## Bucksnort

What a fantastic extra. Cool, you got a Uncle Ted bow. How much you want for it?


----------



## pg542

Very,very cool!! .....congrats.....Somewhere near Crawford???


----------



## Deerslayer243

That is awsome!!! I second him running for govenor!


----------



## fishtale

I guess you'll be retiring that bow. Very cool!!!


----------



## RogerB

Very nice. He's someone who truly appreciates those in uniform and doesn't need a reason to show it. Great pics.


----------



## let's talk fishin

sweet


----------



## Redfishing1983

Love Uncle Ted! Must admit I'm a little jealous


----------



## outdoortexan

That's 2cool ! My two youngest and I meet him a year ago last December. Just a freak meeting. Of course I had decided to leave my camera at the camper so cell phone pics were all I got. Oh, and I didn't have my bow with me,lol. But I did take my very first deer with a bow that same afternoon.

Congrats on the deal !


----------



## 1976Bronc

That is the coolest alright!! Dangit I would love to have the whackmaster sighn my bow.


----------



## ripleyb

Yes, way cool. Ted would win if he ran!


----------



## Nwilkins

Just looking at that, feeling a little cat scratch fever, Ted for Pres


----------



## igo320

I'm sure it was an amazing day for all those at the camp. Good one!


----------



## State_Vet

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## kurt68

Nice, I had him sign my retired bow back in 91. He was at the GRB convention center for a hunting show, I carried my bow in and everybody was thinking what the hell. He signed it and the Houston Post ran a story about it with my pic with him and the bow.


----------



## Boomhauer75

Uncle Ted is awsome. Having him sign your bow is priceless. As the others have stated Uncle Ted for President & Govenor!


----------



## ol' salt

HOw old is Ted. I am very old and really like him. He wouold make a great talk show host for common sense.


----------



## Chunky

I would love to talk to the guy as well, or hunt with him. I think he said on one of his shows recently that he is 60 now...but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Boomhauer75

Yep +60. The venison keeps him young. Shoot look at his wife. She is a looker. He is still rocking & killing at his age. I hope I can do the same at his age:bounce:!


----------



## seattleman1969

Nice! Looks like you shoot an old Hoyt Raptor.


----------



## rufusoilt1985

after he's signed it can you take it hunting again or do you have to go and buy a new bow so you can hang that one up for everyone to see.....


----------



## Bukkskin

mudhog said:


> Man I would love to sit around and BS with that guy. I wish he would run for texas gov.


 X3 or 5 or 10. I agree


----------



## whackmaster

1976Bronc said:


> That is the coolest alright!! Dangit I would love to have the whackmaster sighn my bow.


Send it to me and I'll sign it..:rotfl:


----------



## 1976Bronc

Blaaa!! LMAO!


----------



## work to fish

"If you want to eat, something has to die"-Ted Nugent

I met Uncle Ted a couple of yrs ago, lemme tell ya, very nice guy..

More common sense than the entire GOV put together, TED FOR PREZ!

Maybe he knows how to fix our oil spill problem?:smile:


----------



## OrangeS30

That is 2 Cool!


----------



## Gethookedadventures

wow im jelous I would love to meet the Wackmaster..UNCLE TED FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## Baystlth1

How cool is that?


----------

